# “Tận mục sở thị” 5 loại essence dưỡng da phổ biến để biết đâu mới là sản phẩm hợp với bạn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (16/9/18)

*Giữa vô vàn những loại essence đang có trên thị trường, đây là 5 sản phẩm vô cùng nổi tiếng. Mỗi loại lại có thành phần và khả năng dưỡng da hoàn toàn khác nhau.*

Trên thị trường hiện nay, có rất nhiều sản phẩm essence dưỡng da hứa hẹn đem lại nhiều công dụng thần kỳ như dưỡng ẩm, làm sáng da, chống lão hóa, giảm nếp nhăn… Về cơ bản essence có kết cấu lỏng hơn một chút so với serum nhưng vẫn có thành phần giàu dưỡng chất, nuôi dưỡng làn da từ sâu bên trong. Thế nhưng giữa vô vàn các sản phẩm trên thị trường, hẳn nhiều cô nàng đã lúng túng không biết nên chọn sản phẩm nào cho hợp lý. Nếu cũng đang phân vân thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay 5 loại essence phổ biến dưới đây, không chỉ nổi tiếng chúng còn được kiểm nghiệm kỹ càng về khả năng dưỡng da.

*1. L'Oreal Youth Code Frement Pre-Essence (khoảng 600.000VNĐ/30ml)*
Loại essence này của L'Oreal có đến 98% thành phần là chiết xuất men tinh khiết từ hoa quả tự nhiên, lợi khuẩn Bifido giúp phục hồi DNA hư tổn, giảm sưng tấy, tăng cường lớp màng bảo vệ da, cải thiện da khô có nguồn gốc từ hoa quả tự nhiên. Bên cạnh bao bì bằng thủy tinh sang trọng, sản phẩm còn có hương thơm dịu nhẹ, tinh tế.

_

_
_Sản phẩm có bao bì bằng thủy tinh tối màu khá sang trọng. Chất essence bên trong dạng lỏng, không màu, thẩm thấu nhanh vào da mà không gây nhờn dính._

_

_
_Ngay sau khi thoa lên tay, độ dầu và nước trên da thay đổi tức thì. Độ ẩm tăng từ 36% đến 44%_​
*2. Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair – Tinh chất phục hồi da ban đêm (khoảng 3 triệu đồng/50ml)*
Đây là sản phẩm vô cùng nổi tiếng của Estee Lauder mà hẳn cô nàng yêu làm đẹp nào cũng đã từng nghe qua. Bên cạnh Hyaluronic Acid góp phần giữ ẩm da, thành phần sản phẩm còn có chứa Retinyl Palmitate, tripeptide-32 là một loại peptide có tác dụng bảo vệ các tế bào; và đặc biệt là vi khuẩn lên men trứ danh lactobacillus.

_

_
_Sản phẩm cũng có vỏ bằng thủy tinh màu cánh gián, và vòi nhỏ giọt. Kết cấu essence lỏng vừa, không đặc quánh cũng không lỏng như nước, màu nâu cam nhạt, gần như không mùi._

_

_
_Sau khi thoa lên tay thẩm thấu khá nhanh, không gây nhờn dính, độ ẩm trên da tăng từ 36% lên 40%._​
*3. Sulwhasoo First Care Activating Serum EX (khoảng 2 triệu đồng/60ml)*
Song Hye Kyo từng chia sẻ serum dưỡng của Sulwhasoo chính là một trong những bí kíp dưỡng da chống lão hóa của cô. Loại serum này có thành phần chứa chiết xuất của rễ cây Mạch Môn Đông (chống viêm và kháng khuẩn); chiết xuất của rễ cây Cam Thảo (giúp hạn chế sản xuất melanins, làm đều màu da, làm trắng da, ngăn ngừa nám, tàn nhang); chiết xuất từ rễ cây hoa Mẫu Đơn (chống oxy-hoá);...

_

_
_Phần serum bên trong có dạng gel, màu nâu cam rõ rệt, mùi thảo mộc khá dễ chịu_

_

_
_Dù có kết cấu dạng gel khá đặc nhưng serum của Sulwhasoo vẫn thẩm thấu khá nhanh, không gây khó chịu. Độ ẩm cũng tăng khá cao từ 36% lên 42%._​
*4. Bio-Essence Collegen Essence (khoảng 520.000VNĐ/30ml)*
Bio-essence là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da Singapore, được nhiều phụ nữ châu Á yêu thích. Dòng essence này của hãng đặc biệt phù hợp với những cô nàng có làn da lão hóa nhờ thành phần chứa tinh chất Tổ yến đậm đặc (cung cấp dưỡng chất và độ ẩm, cho da mềm mịn); Vitamin B3, Hydrolyzed Collagen…

_

_
_Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng vòi nhấn với chất essence bên trong không màu, trong suốt, mùi thơm nhẹ._

_

_
_Sau khi sử dụng, độ ẩm tăng từ 36% đến 42%._​
*5. Su:m37° Secret Essence (khoảng 2 triệu đồng/80ml)*
Loại essence này có thành phần đặc biệt khi kết hợp từ hơn 80 loài thực vật được tuyển chọn trong giai đoạn tươi mới nhất để đảm bảo mang lại nguồn năng lượng dồi dào nhất cho làn da.

_

_
_Vỏ thủy tinh khá sang trọng và chắc tay. Chất essence bên trong dạng nước khá lỏng, thơm dịu nhẹ mùi thảo mộc._

_

_
_Độ ẩm và độ dầu trên da tăng cao sau khi dùng, độ ẩm tăng từ 36% lên 42%._​
Trên đây là thử nghiệm thực tế về 5 loại essence dưỡng da phổ biến đang có trên thị trường. Như vậy mỗi sản phẩm lại có những thành phần và khả năng dưỡng da chuyên biệt. Hy vọng bài kiểm nghiệm tận mục sở thị bên trên đã giúp bạn tìm được sản phẩm hợp lý nhất.

_Nguồn: Afamily_​


----------

